# Can anyone restore this Corrupted PSD File?



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

An artist I watch has had her file corrupted while she was saving it. I'd appreciate if anyone could recover it somehow. She's on Windows 8 using CS2.

You can download the file here - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4313257/Group Room.psd

or attached to this post.

Things tried:
Temporary folder(no temp file for the PSD)
System Restore Point(Not possible for the artist)
Repair Corruption programs
She cannot reverse to a previous version.
"Most of the file is filled with "0x00" (ie. 0 ... so looks like it was preallocated... but never filled).. basically from by 2097152 onwards = 0 (so no useful data)" using Hexplorer


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

You are least likely to be able to repair a saved and already corrupted file. However you may get help from a utility called Recuva:

Recuva - Download

Download the program to a FLASH drive, not to the local HDD, to avoid any further chance of over-writing potential files to be recovered.

Install the software to the same external drive as a portable utility, so it will not potentially have the same effect.

Run the program and do a DEEP SCAN first off to maximize your chances of finding a previous copy of the undamaged file.

You will get a listing of all deleted files on the drive, with a green or red indication of whether the file can likely be recovered.

Good luck and happy scanning!! :smile:


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

The PSD isn't corrupted, it's just a flat background image. The 0x00 reflects the color utilized in the majority of the image. I've attached a screenshot of my viewing the file in Photoshop.

I recreated the PSD exactly as it is with CS6. Adjusting for filling space in the PSD file, the difference in the two files, on a binary level, was miniscule, only 4KB of adjusted data size, compensatible for by the compression methods of CS6 vs CS2 (CS6 was the smaller). Most of the difference was with the header section of the file. Obviously, there are differences between the encoding, but not enough to idicate any sort of corrupt between the recreated CS6 copy and the original CS2.

In short, what is in the file is what is in the file. There's nothing to recover from it.

When was this file originally made? Was there a backup made?


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

DDAoN said:


> The PSD isn't corrupted, it's just a flat background image. The 0x00 reflects the color utilized in the majority of the image. I've attached a screenshot of my viewing the file in Photoshop.
> 
> I recreated the PSD exactly as it is with CS6. Adjusting for filling space in the PSD file, the difference in the two files, on a binary level, was miniscule, only 4KB of adjusted data size, compensatible for by the compression methods of CS6 vs CS2 (CS6 was the smaller). Most of the difference was with the header section of the file. Obviously, there are differences between the encoding, but not enough to idicate any sort of corrupt between the recreated CS6 copy and the original CS2.
> 
> ...


Don't think the artist made a back up, and no temporary files of it either. I'd try recommending her Recuva as the above poster mentioned, but I think she tried all the corrupt recovery programs already, and file recovery as well I think.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, from the results I got when I looked at the actual file, there is simply nothing to recover. Your best chance will be from a shadow copy, but even that is a stretch, depending on when the file was originally made. I'm not familiar with shadow copies on Windows 8, but you can check out ShadowExplorer.com - About. As I understand it, the front-end functionality of VSS (shadow copying) was removed from Windows 8, but that the underlying functionality is still there.

I'm afraid that's about all I can offer. I hope if helps.


----------

